# Update



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

I had surgery this last Monday to have my thyroid taken out and all my nodules. Feeling better rand now i'm on a higher dose of synthroid. Any advice now that it is gone and I will be Hypo forever now.


----------



## anxiousme (Feb 22, 2011)

Dear Amanda, I don't have much advice for you right now, however I am in your shoes, and right behind you. I am having surgery Thursday, and I'm scared to death. How did you feel before the surgery, and then how do you feel now. I bet you will be feeling great in no time, and they will get your meds figured out, and you will probably feel better then ever. You will find, and get lots of advice here, Good luck! :hugs: Debbi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaN said:


> I had surgery this last Monday to have my thyroid taken out and all my nodules. Feeling better rand now i'm on a higher dose of synthroid. Any advice now that it is gone and I will be Hypo forever now.


Did the pathology report come back yet? Hope all is well in that department too!

Are your parathyroids okay? Did doc check your calcium? You should not be hypo forever but you will be treated for hypo for the rest of your life.

Let's hope your doctor gets you to the euthyroid state so you feel good.

When you get your next labs, if you like....................share the results and ranges so we can have a look. We must have the ranges.


----------

